# شوية أسئلة بسيطة عن خطيئة سيدنا آدم عليه السلام



## Rasha_4 j c (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صباحكم أو مسائكم خير 

*زملائي وزميلاتي الكرام *

*وقبل الدخول في المناقشة احب ان اكون صريحة انا انسانة مسلمة وقد وضعت الموضوع هنا لاني اعتقد انه القسم المناسب في المنتدى للنقاش وقرأت ان من قوانين المنتدى ممنوع النقاش في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية لذلك وضعت الموضوع هنا*

*عندي شوية أسئلة حابة اطرحها ورا بعض وأعرف اجابتها  .... والاسئلة تتعلق بموضوع خطيئة سيدنا عليه السلام *

*طبقا للعقيدة المسيحية *

*أسئلة بسيطة *

*في الكتاب المقدس :- *

يقول الرب لادم
(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-2-17)(واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.)
وتم عصيان كلام الرب
(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-3-6)(فرأت المرأة ان الشجرة جيدة للأكل وانها بهجة للعيون وان الشجرة شهيّة للنظر.فأخذت من ثمرها واكلت واعطت رجلها ايضا معها فأكل.)
​
يقول جورج حبيب بباوي في كتابه الخلاص كما شرحه كيرلس السكندري ص 5
ما هي النظرية القانونية :
تقول هذه النظريه - كما صاغها انسلم - إن آدم اخطا ، فأهان الله واعتدي علي كرامته الالهيه ، وهو عمل قام به ضد الله العظيم ، مما يجعل ضرورة تقديم ترضية كافية امرا لا مفر منه لكي يعفو الله عن آدم . ولما كانت كرامة الله ومجده بلا حدود ، وجب تقديم ترضية غير محدوده لله ، وهو ما يعجز عنه آدم . اهـ
​
ونجد مثلا
(الفانديك)(الخروج)(Ex-20-14)(لا تزن.)
وايضا
(الفانديك)(الخروج)(Ex-20-15)(لا تسرق.)
هذه هي اوامر الرب
​
هل تختلف هذه الاوامر عما طلبه من ادم
(الفانديك)(التكوين)(Gn-2-17)(واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.)
​
يقول البابا شنوده في كتابه بدع حديثة في اللاهوت المقارن ص 46 :
هذه القاعدة لازمة لعقيدة الفداء لأنه مادامت الخطيئة موجهة ضد الله والله غير محدود تكون الخطية غير محدودة ولا تنقذ من هذه العقوبة إلا كفارة غير محدودة ومن هنا جاء التجسد والفداء .
​
اذا فلماذا تكون الخطيئه الناتجه عن عصيان كلام الرب بالاكل من الشجره غير محدوده
والخطيئه المكتسبه مثلا من جرء السرقه غير محدوده ؟
​

 


​
​


----------



## Koptisch (4 نوفمبر 2011)

فداء السيد المسيح كان لغفران جميع الخطايا وليس من الأكل من الشجرة فقط،فكل من يؤمن به ويعترف بخطاياه تغفر له


----------



## Koptisch (4 نوفمبر 2011)

و هي غير محدوده لَأنها ضد الله الغير محدود


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 نوفمبر 2011)

> هل تختلف هذه الاوامر عما طلبه من ادم


نعم ، لان خطية أدم لم يكن قبلها قد أخطأ عمليا ، فدخل هنا الفساد نفسه ، لكن كل الخطايا التالية سواء من آدم او من احد نسله هى " صدى " لهذه الطبيعة التي فسدت فعلا ،، فهى مجرد صورة للأصل المكسور ..



> والخطيئه المكتسبه مثلا من جرء السرقه *غير* محدوده ؟


اعتقد انك تقصدي خطية محدودة ، صح ؟

لان اي خطية بالفعل تلزمها غفران عادل من الله ..​


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*أتفق معكم لكن... يقول الرب في الكتاب المقدس :-*​​​​​*[ الفــــانـــدايك][ Gn:3:14][. فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك.]*​*
*
​​​​*[ الفــــانـــدايك][ Gn:3:16][. وقال للمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك.]*
​*​​​​[ الفــــانـــدايك][ Gn:3:17][. وقال لآدم لانك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك.]


إذا كانت الحية عوقبت والمرأة عوقبت وآدم عوقب .... فلماذا يرسل الاب الابن للفداء وهم اصحاب الخطيئة عوقبوا ؟؟؟​*


----------



## AYIOC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الولاده بوجع و الطرد من جنّة عدن هي نتائج فساد الطبيعة, أما الموت فهو العقاب. فالطرد بسبب ان ادم لم يعد مؤهل او مستحق للحياه في جنّة عدن.


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2011)

للخطية عقوباتان 
عقوبه ارضيه 
فى حاله ابونا ادم وامنا حواء كانت العقوبة الارضيه هى الطرد من الجنه والحبل بالوجع وبعرق جبينك تاكل خبزك 
عقوبه  ابديه 
اى عقوبه غير محدودة  والتى قال عنها الكتاب اذهبوا  عنى يا ملاعيين الى النار الابدية المعده لابليس وملائكته 
ولان الله احب الانسان فأتم التجسد والفداء ليفدى الانسان من العقوبة الابدية


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*بما انه كان في القديم كلما  يخطئون فكان يقدمون ذبيحة لله للتكفير عن الخطايا التي فعلوها  حسب وشرط ان تكون هذه الذبائح التي تقدم بصورة جيدة اي لاتكون حيوانات مريضة او اي  علة فيها   فعندما كانت الخليقة قد امتلئت بالخطايا وبالاضافة للخطيئة الاصلية(ادم وحواء)* *كعبادة الاوثان* *وغيرها وبما ان الله غير محدود فاصبحت الخطيئة ضد الله غير محدودة فهذه لاتغتفر الا بفادي غير محدود ايضا وان يكون بلا خطيئة وهذا غير موجود بين الخليقة لانهم كلهم زاغوا كما مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس وبما انا الله يحب خليقته فلم يتركها بدون مصالحة ارسل كلمته وتجسد(سر التجسد) لانه هو وحده فقط بدون خطيئة وصلب (سر الفداء) تكفير عن خطايا البشر فكل من يؤمن به ويتبعه يخلص*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (4 نوفمبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> الولاده بوجع و الطرد من جنّة عدن هي نتائج فساد الطبيعة, أما الموت فهو العقاب. فالطرد بسبب ان ادم لم يعد مؤهل او مستحق للحياه في جنّة عدن.



*ولكن الرب يفول في الكتاب المقدس :-*​*​​​​[ الفــــانـــدايك][ Gn:1:28][وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.  

عندما خلق الله آدم وحواء باركهما ، فكيف تأتي خطيئة غير محدودة من من باركهم الله ؟​
​​ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *ولكن الرب يفول في الكتاب المقدس :-*​*​​​​[ الفــــانـــدايك][ Gn:1:28][وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.
> 
> عندما خلق الله آدم وحواء باركهما ، فكيف تأتي خطيئة غير محدودة من من باركهم الله ؟​
> ​​ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟​
> *



*البركة ليست حائل ضد الخطية .... نحن نربى اولادنا ونبذل انفسنا لأجلهم ومع هذا من الممكن ان يخطئوا الينا بجحود .... وهذا ما فعله ادم مع الرب

وخطيئة ادم غير محدوده لأنه أراد هو وحواء أن يكونا مثل الرب عندما قال لهم إبليس (بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير و الشر)
وهذا عصيان وتطلع للإلوهية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 نوفمبر 2011)

> * إذا كانت الحية عوقبت والمرأة عوقبت وآدم عوقب .... فلماذا يرسل الاب الابن للفداء وهم اصحاب الخطيئة عوقبوا ؟؟؟*



لإعادة الإنسان الى رتبته قبل السقوط ، فعندما اخطأ فقد فسد بالفعل ، فمن اين يتم إصلاح طبيعته ؟

من الفداء ..



> * عندما خلق الله آدم وحواء باركهما ، فكيف تأتي خطيئة غير محدودة من من باركهم الله ؟*


وما التعارض !؟

انت كمن تسألي :

كيف يأتي يوم الخميس في ايام الأسبوع !
اين الإعتراض أصلا ؟



> *ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟​*



تستلزم فداء غير محدود ( اي من فادي غير محدود ) ..
​


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البركة ليست حائل ضد الخطية .... نحن نربى اولادنا ونبذل انفسنا لأجلهم ومع هذا من الممكن ان يخطئوا الينا بجحود .... وهذا ما فعله ادم مع الرب*
> 
> *وخطيئة ادم غير محدوده لأنه أراد هو وحواء أن يكونا مثل الرب عندما قال لهم إبليس (بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير و الشر)*
> *وهذا عصيان وتطلع للإلوهية*


 
*زميلي الفاضل صوت صارخ *​*​​​​ انت مشرف و هذا رد لا يكتبه عضو عادي من عدة وجوه​
​​​​1- الوجه الاول ما علاقة ردك بستفساري الاخير؟ 
2- كيف تشبه علم البشر بعلم الاله وهل كان عالم الاله بما سيفعله ادم ام جهله ؟​
​​​​واعتقد انني لو اردت الاسترسال بالرد عليك لوضعت نصا يهدم كل ما تقول به​
​​​​الان السؤال هل ادم ابن الله هذا ما يفهم من كلامك​
​​​​؟​
​​​​من اضدق ابليس ام الاله؟ 

هل آدم ابن الله هذا ما فهمته من كلامك ؟؟؟
​​​​​​البركة ليست حائل ضد الخطية .... نحن نربى اولادنا ونبذل انفسنا لأجلهم ومع هذا من الممكن ان يخطئوا الينا بجحود .... وهذا ما فعله ادم مع الرب​
​​​​​​​​​​*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لإعادة الإنسان الى رتبته قبل السقوط ، فعندما اخطأ فقد فسد بالفعل ، فمن اين يتم إصلاح طبيعته ؟​
> من الفداء ..​
> 
> وما التعارض !؟​
> ...


 

*لو سمحت مولكا مولكان *​*Molka Molkan​سالت سؤال ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟ وجوابك تستلزم فداء غير محدود ( اي من فادي غير محدود ) ؟؟​سؤالي كان بالشرق وانت جوابك من الغرب عجبي​!!!!!!   ​
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> *سالت سؤال ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟ وجوابك تستلزم فداء غير محدود ( اي من فادي غير محدود ) ؟؟​سؤالي كان بالشرق وانت جوابك من الغرب عجبي​!!!!!!   ​
> *



ليس جوابي في الغرب بل عقلك الذي لم يفهم الإجابة ووجب عليكي بدل ان تقولي مثل هذه الكلمات التي لو تكررت مرة اخرى سوف يغلق الموضوع وربما أكبر ،، ان تسألي ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي ! رغم انه واضح جدا

تسألي :



> *ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟​*



واجبتك :

*


تستلزم فداء غير محدود ( اي من فادي غير محدود ) ..

أنقر للتوسيع...



لو لم تفهمي هذه فلن تفهمي شيء ..​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> *سالت سؤال ولنتساءل هنا لماذا خطيئة آدم غير محدودة ؟*


*لسببين
اولهما/
ان الخطية فى الاساس موجهه ضد الله نفسه وضد صلاح الله
الخطية هى كسر وتعدى لكل سنن الصلاح والقداسة وتحدى لله نفسه بافساد ما خلقه بالعصيان والتمرد
ثانيهما/
انها ليست قاصرة على شخص بل تسبب فى افساد طبيعته بالكامل ومن ثم طبيعة كل من خرج من صلبه 
فاصبحت سبب فى سقوط الجنس البشرى بالكامل فى الخطية 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*وانا من حقى اسالك 
ماهو الفرق بين خطية ادم وخطية ابليس فى نظر الله؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

*يا أحباء أنا أختلف معكم ، فالخطيئة مهما قصدنا بتعبير "غير محدودة" الرمزية للضخامة ، إلا أنها تبقى محدودة وصغيرة كل الصغر أمام الرب الذي يتصف وحده باللامحدودية .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2012)

*ما رأيك يا استاذة ان نكمل الموضوع ؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

*حبيبي مولكا هذه فكرتي أيضاً .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يناير 2012)

*



اولهما/
ان الخطية فى الاساس موجهه ضد الله نفسه وضد صلاح الله
الخطية هى كسر وتعدى لكل سنن الصلاح والقداسة وتحدى لله نفسه بافساد ما خلقه بالعصيان والتمرد


أنقر للتوسيع...

الخطية لا تخرج عن افعل .. (1) ولا تفعل .. (2)
الاول : هو فعل مانهى الله عنه (التعدى)
الثانى : عدم فعل ماأمر الله به
هذا هو تعريف الخطية​ 
* 
*



ثانيهما/
انها ليست قاصرة على شخص بل تسبب فى افساد طبيعته بالكامل ومن ثم طبيعة كل من خرج من صلبه 
فاصبحت سبب فى سقوط الجنس البشرى بالكامل فى الخطية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

​الخطيئة لا تفسد الا صاحبها و فقط .. فليس لان جون كان سارقا .. فسيفسد اخوه او ابنه بالطبيعة ليكون كذلك ..​​​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2012)

> *الخطية لا تخرج عن افعل .. (1) ولا تفعل .. (2)
> الاول : هو فعل مانهى الله عنه (التعدى)
> الثانى : عدم فعل ماأمر الله به
> هذا هو تعريف الخطية​*


*الخطية الان تحسب على ضوء الوصية
فمن يفعل الوصية يفعل الصلاح
ومن يخالف الوصية يخطى
لكن قبل حالة الخطية لا توجد من الاساس حالتين لكى تختار ان تسير فى اى طريق منهما
لا يوجد حالة صلاح وحالة الخطية 
بل كانت حالة صلاح كامل 
الخطية الاولى هى سبب خطايا جنس البشر كلهم لان بها عرفوا معنى الخطية والتعدى والكسر وقبلها لم يعرف مفهوم الخطية  
*


> *الخطيئة لا تفسد الا صاحبها و فقط .. فليس لان جون كان سارقا .. فسيفسد اخوه او ابنه بالطبيعة ليكون كذلك ..*


*الخطية يتحمل دينونتها صاحبها فقط *
*لكن تاثيرها يقع عليك وعلى غيرك
ادم لم يتحمل شخص اخر دينونته فهو الوحيد الذى سيتحمل دينونة خطيته
ولكن تاثير الخطية وقع عليه وعلى غيره
بانه ادخل لعالم البشر مفهوم الخطية بعد ان كانت طبائع البشر لا تعرف الخطية
فانا لن ادان على خطية ادم انا سادان على خطيتى التى فعلتها بكامل ارادتى والسبب فى انى عرفت الخطية هو ان ابويا الاول كسر وتعدى على الصلاح وعرفنا يعنى ايه خطية  

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يناير 2012)

*



 
الخطية يتحمل دينونتها صاحبها فقط 
لكن تاثيرها يقع عليك وعلى غيرك
ادم لم يتحمل شخص اخر دينونته فهو الوحيد الذى سيتحمل دينونة خطيته
ولكن تاثير الخطية وقع عليه وعلى غيره
بانه ادخل لعالم البشر مفهوم الخطية بعد ان كانت طبائع البشر لا تعرف الخطية
فانا لن ادان على خطية ادم انا سادان على خطيتى التى فعلتها بكامل ارادتى والسبب فى انى عرفت الخطية هو ان ابويا الاول كسر وتعدى على الصلاح وعرفنا يعنى ايه خطية 


أنقر للتوسيع...

ماشى ماشى .. خلى كله فى الموضوع التانى وهارد عليك لما ارجع ​*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

> اذا فلماذا تكون الخطيئه الناتجه عن عصيان كلام الرب بالاكل من الشجره غير محدوده
> والخطيئه المكتسبه مثلا من جرء السرقه غير محدوده ؟


*بصي يا شواهي غير محدودة ليس معنى حرفي بل هو تعبير عن عظم الخطية
الفداء كان حل الرب لدخول الفساد للعالم 
فالرب بمحبته اراد ان يخلص الانسان وفي نفس الوقت عدله يقتضي بموت الخاطئ كنتيجة طبيعية لخطأه 
فهنا ظهرت مشكلة وهي كيف يخلص الرب الانسان الفاجر وفي نفس الوقت يكون عادلا في ادانة الخطية فحلها بايجاد البديل الذي يموت عن الانسان
هذا البديل وجب ان يكون انسانا والا لما كان عادلا في عملية الحل ولان الخطية عظيمة ولاناس كثيرين وجب ان يكون عظيما ايضا فوجب ان يكون الها
 وايضا وجب ان يقبل الموت بارادته اي ان لا يكون مكرها والا لكان الرب ظالما
كل هذا تحقق في المسيح يسوغ
الكل ممكن يخبرك عن طريقة دخول الشر والخطية للعالم وكل واحد هيعطي تأويل مختلف لكن المسيحية وحدها التي اعطت الحل 
فاهماني؟   *


----------



## أشتاق لربي (27 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> للخطية عقوباتان
> عقوبه ارضيه
> فى حاله ابونا ادم وامنا حواء كانت العقوبة الارضيه هى الطرد من الجنه والحبل بالوجع وبعرق جبينك تاكل خبزك
> عقوبه  ابديه
> ...



يا للعجب هذه النقطة تحديداً أبحث لها عن جواب يدور في خلدي

لماذا يجب على من بعد آدم من أبنائه و أحفاده أن يتحملوا ذنب خطيئة لم يرتكبوها بل لا دخل لهم بها أليس كل من يقوم بذنب عليه تحمل تبعاته فلا دخل للباقين بها ؟ ثم السؤال الآخر في ذهني إذا كان الله يحب الانسان ألم يكن بإمكانه أن يغفر للناس هذه الخطيئة ويمحوها عنهم و هو ربنا القادر على كل شئ أيعقل أن يُقدم ابنه لغفران ذنوب من خلقهم ألم يكن بإمكانه أن يغفرها لهم بدون ذلك ؟!!
أتمنى أن أجد الرد


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> الخطية لا تخرج عن افعل .. (1) ولا تفعل .. (2)
> الاول : هو فعل مانهى الله عنه (التعدى)
> الثانى : عدم فعل ماأمر الله به
> هذا هو تعريف الخطية​ *


هذا تعريفك انت للخطية فقط وليس تعريف للخطية فهذا تعريف خاطيء ..


> *الخطيئة لا تفسد الا صاحبها و فقط .. فليس لان جون كان سارقا .. فسيفسد اخوه او ابنه بالطبيعة ليكون كذلك ..*



خطأ الخطية الأولى افسدت الكل ، الجنس البشري كاملاً ..
منطقك فاسد في القياس ،، الخطية الأولى فُعلت من " عدم خطية " إلى " خطية " وبالتالي تغيرت الطبيعة كلها .. ولكن الخطايا العادية بعد هذه ، من " الخطية " إلى " الخطية " ...


وكررت لك نقطة وأرأك تتهرب منها وهى نقطة لماذا يرث الإبن من ابيه او امه او ربما جدع الصفات الوراثية مثلا ، او الأمراض مثلا ( بعضها ) ؟؟




> لماذا يجب على من بعد آدم من أبنائه و أحفاده أن يتحملوا ذنب خطيئة لم يرتكبوها بل لا دخل لهم بها


فكرتك خاطئة ، الخطية الأولى ادخلت الخطية إلى الكائن البشري كله، ففسدت الطبيعة نفسها فصارت خاطئة ..



> أليس كل من يقوم بذنب عليه تحمل تبعاته فلا دخل للباقين بها ؟



نعم..



> ثم السؤال الآخر في ذهني إذا  كان الله يحب الانسان ألم يكن بإمكانه أن يغفر للناس هذه الخطيئة ويمحوها  عنهم و هو ربنا القادر على كل شئ أيعقل أن يُقدم ابنه لغفران ذنوب من خلقهم  ألم يكن بإمكانه أن يغفرها لهم بدون ذلك ؟!!


فكرة الغفران لابد ان تتكامل معها فكرة " التكفير " ، فلأن الخطية الأولى هى خطية إفساد جنس بشري ، فيلزمها إصلاح للجنس البشري كله وليس مجرد مغفرة ..


----------



## أشتاق لربي (28 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أتعلم يا ملوكا و الذي نفسي بيده لم أفهم شئ مما قلت فما علاقة أسئلتي بما ذكرت لك من أسئلة و صدقاً الإجابة غير مقنعة لي على الأقل ثم لما سألتك أليس كل شخص عليه تحمل ذنبه أجبت نعم إذاً أنت تُخَطِّئ نفسك و تفند ما تقول إذ لو أن كل شخص عليه تحمل تبعات ذنبه فلماذا علينا أن نتحمل ذنب خطيئة لم يكن لنا بها دخل بل لم نكن قد أوجدنا الله بعد ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2012)

أشتاق لربي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أتعلم يا ملوكا و الذي نفسي بيده لم أفهم شئ مما قلت فما علاقة أسئلتي بما ذكرت لك من أسئلة و صدقاً الإجابة غير مقنعة لي على الأقل ثم لما سألتك أليس كل شخص عليه تحمل ذنبه أجبت نعم إذاً أنت تُخَطِّئ نفسك و تفند ما تقول إذ لو أن كل شخص عليه تحمل تبعات ذنبه فلماذا علينا أن نتحمل ذنب خطيئة لم يكن لنا بها دخل بل لم نكن قد أوجدنا الله بعد ؟؟؟؟​



كيف لم تفهم شيء مما قلته وكيف عرفت ان اجابتي غير مقنعة !؟
لو كانت غير مقنعة فيعني هذا انك فهمت ولكنها لا تقنعك!


الرد على سؤالك الآن :

يجب ان تفرق :

آدم : لم تكن طبيعته فاسدة قبل الخطية وعند الخطية ، قد فسدت
نحن : طبيعتنا فاسدة بالفعل ، ثم تزداد فسادا بعد خطايانا الشخصية



فأنا لا احاسب ( الآن ) على طبيعتي الفاسدة ( التي ورثتها من آدم ) *إن* آمنت بالمسيح واتبعته وكنت صالحا ووووو إلخ .. فهذه الطبيعة قد أصلحها المسيح بموته على الصليب حيث كان هو الله الكامل والإنسان الكامل ، وأما ما احاسب عليه هو الخطايا التي هى أيضا *لو* اتبعت المسيح وووووووإلخ ، يغفرها لي ، وإن لم ابتعه فإنها تحسب لي وطبيعتي الفاسدة ايضاً ..



بإختصار لكي لا تعود فتقول انك لم تفهم كلامي : خطية آدم أدت الى أمرين :

1. خطية شخصية له
2. فاسد الطبيعة الإنسانية كاملة


*ولكن لكي أقنعك بالمبدأ الآخر أيضاً ، اقول لك وبنفس منطقك ،، ماذا علينا أن نتحمل أمراض وصفات والدينا عندما نولد منهم ؟ فربما نأخذ منهم صفاتهم الجسدية والنفسية وربما أمراضهم " الوراثية "*


*اتمنى ان تكون باحث عن الحق وإن وجدته تتبعه بلا خوف ..*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2012)

> لماذا يجب على من بعد آدم من  أبنائه و أحفاده أن يتحملوا ذنب خطيئة لم يرتكبوها بل لا دخل لهم بها أليس  كل من يقوم بذنب عليه تحمل تبعاته فلا دخل للباقين بها ؟


*هما لا يتحملوا خطية ادم ومش هيتاحسبوا على خطية ادم
كل واحد بيموت بذنبه
لكن ادم كان السبب فى دخول الخطية للجنس البشرى ونحن ولدنا بالخطية 
طبائعنا تميل للخطية وللشر
ونحن سنحاسب على الخطية الفعلية اللى ارتكبناها بسبب فساد طبيعتنا 
*


> ثم السؤال الآخر في ذهني إذا  كان الله يحب الانسان ألم يكن بإمكانه أن يغفر للناس هذه الخطيئة ويمحوها  عنهم و هو ربنا القادر على كل شئ أيعقل أن يُقدم ابنه لغفران ذنوب من خلقهم  ألم يكن بإمكانه أن يغفرها لهم بدون ذلك ؟!!


*ربنا قادر على كل شئ بما لا يخالف صفاته الادبية
فالله غير قادى ان يكون ظالم
وغير قادر ان يكون مكار 
ليس لعدم قدرته او انتقاص منها لكن لان صفاته الادبية مخالفة لتلك الافعال(الظلم والمكر)

فهو قادر على الغفران لانه رحيم
ولا يقدر ان يتنازل عن غضبه ورفضه وعدله التام والكامل على خطايا وفجور جنس البشر

لو تقدر تقدم حل يقدر بيه الله يستعلن كمال عدله على الخطية ودينونته لها غير ما نؤمن بيه قدمه
*


----------

